# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [LG] πλυντήριο πιάτων LI-2170THB

## xristos01

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας...ξαφνικα το πλυντήριο πιατων που εχω σταμάτησε και μου έβγαλε σφάλμα IE, Το βιβλιο αναφέρει οτι ειναι βλάβη στον αισθητήρα νερού και τωρα ρωταω εγω ο ασχετος ο αισθητηρας που ειναι? ειναιο αυτος πανω στην παροχη του νερου? ή τον εχει στο μποιλερ εσωτερικά?

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα.
Κοιταξε την πιεση του νερου στη γραμμη που δινει στο πλυντηριο.
Κοιταξε τα πλαστικα φιλτρακια που εχει η σωληνα του πλυντηριου.
Κοιταξε το φιλτρακι που εχει η ηλεκτροβανα του πλυντηριου.
Η ηλεκτροβανα ειναι το εξαρτημα που εχει βιδωμενο πανω του την σωληνα του νερου.
Αν βρεις εκει βρωμια λογικα η ηλεκτροβανα εχει μπλοκαρει και το πλυντηριο γεμιζει πολυ αργα και χρειαζεται αλλαγη.

----------


## xristos01

τα καθάρισα τα φιλτρακια αλλά τιποτα ...εχω την εντύπωση οτι η ηλεκτροβανα εχει χαλάσει θα την τσεκαρω και αυτην και βλεπουμε...

----------


## xristos01

Λοιπον το πρόβλημα ηταν στην βαλβίδα  aqua stop εβαλα νεα...και ξαφνικά νεο πρόβλημα...ξεκιναει το πλυντήριο ανοίγει η βαλβίδα αλλα δεν κλείνει ..αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινάει και μετά απο λίγο να βγάζει fe ... αν κεισω την παροχή νερου  πριν βγάλει το fe το πλυντηριο συνεχίζει κανονικά να πλένει... τι μπορει να συμβαίνει; το εχω λύσει ολο δεν βλέπω κάπου πρόβλημα... ξερει κάποιος απο που παίρνει εντολη οτι πρεπει να κόψει το νερο?

----------


## duvdev

Ψαξε μηπως εχει κανεναν πιεζοστατη πουθενα.

----------


## xristos01

> Ψαξε μηπως εχει κανεναν πιεζοστατη πουθενα.


που  μπορει να τον εχει; το εχω ψαξει ολο...χμ...λες τα 2 μαγνητικά που εχει  το ενα ειναι στανταρ για τα άλατα το αλλο είναι μετά την εισαγωγή νερού,λες να διαβάζει απο εκει ποσο νερο παίρνει?

----------


## duvdev

Δυστυχως δεν το ξερω καθολου το μοντελο για να σου πω με σιγουρια.

----------


## xristos01

ξερει κανενας απο που παίρνει εντολη να κοψει την παροχη νερου?

----------


## johnnyb

Μαλλον εχεις  γραψει λαθος το μοντελο  o σωστος κωδικος ειναι LD-2170THB

----------


## xristos01

> Μαλλον εχεις  γραψει λαθος το μοντελο  o σωστος κωδικος ειναι LD-2170THB


ναι σωστα απο  κεκτημένη ταχύτητα το έγραψα λαθος το μοντέλο...

----------


## xristos01

Ξερει κανενας απο που παιρνει εντολη να σταματήσει να τραβαει νερο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ξερει κανενας απο που παιρνει εντολη να σταματήσει να τραβαει νερο;


Ελέγχθηκε από πλευράς σου αν τραβάει νερό η βαλβίδα συνεχόμενα με ταυτόχρονη (ηλεκτρική) τροφοδοσία αυτής ? (γιατί υπάρχουν συμβάντα με ελαττωματική βαλβίδα που δεν κλείνει και όταν είναι εκτός τροφοδοσίας αυτής)



> απο που παιρνει εντολη να σταματήσει να τραβαει νερο;





> Σε 90% των περιπτώσεων, η μονάδα ελέγχου είναι επισκευή. Πρέπει να αλλάξετε το triac και το ρελέ που καίγονται, τα οποία είναι υπεύθυνα για την εργασία της βαλβίδας εισόδου


https://washingcodes.com/lg-washer-e.../#.XgBDqEczbIU

https://www.general-service.gr/el/lg...0thb/20-683062




> Λοιπον το πρόβλημα *ηταν στην βαλβίδα aqua stop* εβαλα νεα...και ξαφνικά νεο πρόβλημα...ξεκιναει το πλυντήριο ανοίγει η βαλβίδα αλλα δεν κλείνει ..αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινάει και μετά απο λίγο να βγάζει fe ... αν κεισω την παροχή νερου πριν βγάλει το fe το πλυντηριο συνεχίζει κανονικά να πλένει... τι μπορει να συμβαίνει; το εχω λύσει ολο δεν βλέπω κάπου πρόβλημα... ξερει κάποιος απο που παίρνει εντολη οτι πρεπει να κόψει το νερο?





> *ηταν στην βαλβίδα aqua stop*


Έχει τύχει η νέα βαλβίδα να έχει επίσης πρόβλημα . (δεν διατηρείται κλειστή από ροή νερού και εκτός τροφοδοσίας αυτής)

----------


## xristos01

Καλημερα ,λοιπον με το που πατάω το κουμπί να ανάψει το πλυντήριο ξεκινάει να τραβάει νερό , στέλνει ρεύμα στην βαλβίδα συνέχεια και δεν κόβει, εχει 2 αισθητήρια το ενα ειναι για τα άλατα και το αλλο ειναι λογικά να κοβει το νερο και τα 2 δουλεύουν καθως τα άλλαξα αλλα και τα μέτρησα τα παλιά  .Οποτε αν ειναι ο ρελες που στο διακο τον εχει και δεν μπορω να τον βρω και πως ειναι αυτος ο ρελες 



> Ελέγχθηκε από πλευράς σου αν τραβάει νερό η βαλβίδα συνεχόμενα με ταυτόχρονη (ηλεκτρική) τροφοδοσία αυτής ? (γιατί υπάρχουν συμβάντα με ελαττωματική βαλβίδα που δεν κλείνει και όταν είναι εκτός τροφοδοσίας αυτής)
> 
> 
> https://washingcodes.com/lg-washer-e.../#.XgBDqEczbIU
> 
> https://www.general-service.gr/el/lg...0thb/20-683062
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει τύχει η νέα βαλβίδα να έχει επίσης πρόβλημα . (δεν διατηρείται κλειστή από ροή νερού και εκτός τροφοδοσίας αυτής)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

.


> Οποτε αν ειναι ο ρελες που στο διακο τον εχει και δεν μπορω να τον βρω και πως ειναι αυτος ο ρελες



Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να "κυνηγάς " για ρελέ / triac κτλ το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε π.χ. για το κατά επέκταση σφάλμα που ανέφερες fe ήταν ένας φλοτεροδιακόπτης με τα ίδια συμπτώματα με τα δικά σου . (βλέπε κωδικό FE και το παράδειγμα του βίντεο)
https://dishwasherexpert.org/lg-dishwasher-error-code/
Παρόλο που αναφέρεις μοντέλο , δεν έχω γνώση τι περιέχει το δικό σου από εξαρτήματα.

----------


## xristos01

> .
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να "κυνηγάς " για ρελέ / triac κτλ το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε π.χ. για το κατά επέκταση σφάλμα που ανέφερες fe ήταν ένας φλοτεροδιακόπτης με τα ίδια συμπτώματα με τα δικά σου . (βλέπε κωδικό FE και το παράδειγμα του βίντεο)
> https://dishwasherexpert.org/lg-dishwasher-error-code/
> Παρόλο που αναφέρεις μοντέλο , δεν έχω γνώση τι περιέχει το δικό σου από εξαρτήματα.


Λυση στο προβλημα ακομα δεν εχω βρει συνεχίζει να μην σταματάει να τραβαει νερο synexeia  ,με το που το βαζω στο ρευμα ξεκιναει να τραβαει νερο ακομα και οταν ξεκιναει να πλένει , με αποτέλεσμα να κανει υπερχείλιση και να βγαζει το FE

----------

